# Difference between speedibeet and fibrebeet??



## Stinkbomb (15 October 2008)

I understand fibrebeet has the added Alfalfa but how do you decide which to feed???


----------



## carys220 (15 October 2008)

Isn't fibrebeet approved by the Laminitus Trust? So I presume it's better for laminitics.......just guessing really.


----------



## Donkeymad (15 October 2008)

Speedibeeet is approved by the laminitis trust. No idea what the difference is


----------



## Irishcobs (15 October 2008)

Fibrebeet is conditioning, speedibeet is like sugarbeet with out the molasses. I would feed fibrebeet if I wanted to keep wieght on and speedibeet if I wanted to add something to make my horse eat.


----------



## TGM (15 October 2008)

Speedibeet is Laminitis Trust approved, FibreBeet is made by the same company but doesn't seem to have the Laminitis Trust approval logo.  AlfaBeet (which is a similar alfafa/beet product) does have the Laminitis Trust logo.  (That doesn't mean necessarily that FibreBeet is not suitable for laminitics, just that approval may not have been applied for).

The advantage of feeding alfafa and beet together is that the two feedstuffs complement each other - for example alfafa is quite high in protein, whilst beet is low in protein - the combination of the two makes a more balanced feedstuff.


----------



## Pebble101 (15 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Fibrebeet is conditioning, speedibeet is like sugarbeet with out the molasses. I would feed fibrebeet if I wanted to keep wieght on and speedibeet if I wanted to add something to make my horse eat. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Their website says "Fibre-Beet would be best used as a long term, controlled solution for maintaining weight and condition. To help increase weight over the medium term Speedi Beet, as a top dressing, would be the preferred option. "


----------



## Stinkbomb (15 October 2008)

Hmm id like to use a mixer to keep weight on in winter but not put any more on if you know what i mean!! Wont be using huge amounts.

Which do you think is best??


----------



## ajn1610 (15 October 2008)

I've never used Fibrebeet but the speedibeet suits all ours and is very easy and quick to prepare.


----------



## sarah23 (15 October 2008)

I feed mine fibrebeet. I have a TB which can drop weight at a drop of a hat. He has always picked up again when i have put him back on the fibrebeet. 

It works very well for me as i do not like sugerbeet.

If you are worried about your boy putting on too much weight, my other horse always looks good and i feed the fibrebeet to her as well, but i just cut down the amount i give her.


----------



## sarah23 (15 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I've never used Fibrebeet but the speedibeet suits all ours and is very easy and quick to prepare. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Fibrebeet is very quick to prepare as well. Mine takes just a few minutes to soak.


----------



## SpruceRI (15 October 2008)

So what's Fibrebeet made of?

Think I might switch to that then as Speedibeet doesn't put any weight on my winter-skinny mare


----------



## TGM (16 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
So what's Fibrebeet made of? 

[/ QUOTE ] Alfafa and beet.  

More info about it here:

Fibre Beet FAQ 

It does actually contain less calories per kg, than speedibeet.  If your mare is struggling to maintain weight, have you tried adding some form of oil to her diet?


----------



## kellyeaton (16 October 2008)

fibre beet his a conditioning beet meal it is half alfa and half unmolassed sugar beet. to put weight on  i would use fibre bbet. but i dont get the last comment by tgm coz if speedibeet has more calories than fibre beet wouldnt that be the best one to put weight on rather than fibrebeet!? and  they are both apporved by the lammi trust!


----------



## Shiraz (16 October 2008)

Speedibeet is unmolassed beet and used for conditioning.

Fibrebeet is unmolassed beet and alfa a.

All the product details are on here www.britishhorsefeeds.com

I thought Fibrebeet was best for conditioning and that's why I was feeding it but actually Speedibeet is.  The website is easy to navigate and all the info is on there. No point me repeating what is on there (and probably getting it wrong  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TGM (16 October 2008)

If you don't believe me about the calorie content then check the manufacturer's website link given above, where you will find the nutritional analysis for both products!  FibreBeet has 11 MJDE/kg, whereas Speedibeet has 12.5MJDE/kg.  It is quite logical really when you think about it -alfafa is lower in calories than unmolassed beet, so a product containing a mixture of alfafa and beet will obviously be lower in calories than pure beet alone.


----------



## miller (16 October 2008)

we feed speedibeet and Alfa A as ours won't eat fibrebeet


----------

